# wishing well soda?



## Erik T

I have never heard of this company before and can't find much on the internet and so I turn to the all powerful forum once again for information on this. More specifically age and value. Thanks!

 The bottle says: "wishing well drink" "National dry ltd." "contents 11fl oz"


----------



## sha11s

National Beverage Comapany. They produced it until the 1980's The bottle you have is the earlier one which I believe is the late 30's.
 Scott


----------



## sha11s

Sorry, value is between $5 and $8.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Erik,

 A nice looking deco, fer sure. There's one on a certain electronic auction site now, for small dollars.

 For a few dollars more, you could have the Six pack carton.

National Dry Co. Ltd. is still in business, in Weston, Ontario.


----------



## Erik T

yeah i didn't think it would be worth much but i always ask just in case. It looks pretty nice and the bottle itself is very heavy. Funny the stuff I was finding was 60s stuff but this was a complete surprise. late 30s..............this is the oldest soda i've found then so far. thanks!


----------



## Friedrich

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Manross

[h=1]Park Manross[/h]From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Park Manross  Member of Parliament
for London *In office*
June 1945 – June 1949 Preceded byAllan JohnstonSucceeded byAlex JefferyPersonal details BornPark Arthur Manross[SUP][1][/SUP]
10 June 1895
Pennsylvania, United States[SUP][1][/SUP]Died24 January 1951 (aged 55)
London, Ontario, CanadaPolitical partyProgressive ConservativeSpouse(s)Letitia Swanwick
m. 22 June 1922[SUP][2][/SUP]Professionadvertising consultant, industrialist, sales and marketing consultant
*Park Arthur Manross* (10 June 1895 – 24 January 1951) was a Progressive Conservative party member of the Canadian House of Commons. He was born in United States and became an advertising consultant, industrialist and sales and marketing consultant by career.
Manross was born in Pennsylvania, United States and served in the military in World War I. He moved to London to found the Ruggles Motor Truck Company then acquired the assets of soft drink firm National Dry, developing this into a successful business. He also established the Wishing Well Products company.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]
He was first elected to Parliament at the London riding in the 1945 general election then defeated at the 1949 election by Alex Jeffery of the Liberal party.
Manross died in London, Ontario at Victoria Hospital on the afternoon of 24 January 1951, leaving his wife.[SUP][3][/SUP]






Erik T said:


> I have never heard of this company before and can't find much on the internet and so I turn to the all powerful forum once again for information on this. More specifically age and value. Thanks!
> 
> 
> The bottle says: "wishing well drink" "National dry ltd." "contents 11fl oz"


----------



## Canadacan

Wow you went way back into the time vault!...lol, still nice to have some new info,......Here is an ad from Wishing Well- The Winnipeg Tribune, 10 Jun 1941, Tue.


----------



## RCO

I've seen a lot of these wishing well bottles over the years and have a couple , none of them are rare or valuable from what I know , seem to have been sold all over the country


----------



## RCO

was looking thru my one bottle book , it lists all the wishing well bottles as common and not valuable 

except for 1 , it says there is a 30 oz embossed wishing well bottle and its worth more than the common smaller ones , I can't even recall seeing a 30 oz wishing well before


----------



## Friedrich

Friedrich said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Manross
> 
> *Park Manross*
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Park Manross  Member of Parliament
> for London *In office*
> June 1945 – June 1949 Preceded byAllan JohnstonSucceeded byAlex JefferyPersonal details BornPark Arthur Manross[SUP][1][/SUP]
> 10 June 1895
> Pennsylvania, United States[SUP][1][/SUP]Died24 January 1951 (aged 55)
> London, Ontario, CanadaPolitical partyProgressive ConservativeSpouse(s)Letitia Swanwick
> m. 22 June 1922[SUP][2][/SUP]Professionadvertising consultant, industrialist, sales and marketing consultant
> *Park Arthur Manross* (10 June 1895 – 24 January 1951) was a Progressive Conservative party member of the Canadian House of Commons. He was born in United States and became an advertising consultant, industrialist and sales and marketing consultant by career.
> Manross was born in Pennsylvania, United States and served in the military in World War I. He moved to London to found the Ruggles Motor Truck Company then acquired the assets of soft drink firm National Dry, developing this into a successful business. He also established the Wishing Well Products company.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]
> He was first elected to Parliament at the London riding in the 1945 general election then defeated at the 1949 election by Alex Jeffery of the Liberal party.
> Manross died in London, Ontario at Victoria Hospital on the afternoon of 24 January 1951, leaving his wife.[SUP][3][/SUP]


Wishing Well was a well-known soda pop brand which was made in London Ontario using Komoka spring water and sold across Canada. It was started by Park Arthur Manrose who also owned National Dry. Wishing well is no longer brewed but the brand is still owned by National Dry.


----------



## Eric

Was a small brand... But they did have an embossed cooler...rare... would love to find one of these in better condition...


----------

